# Cleveland area?



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

Anyone catching in the Cleveland area. Im headed there next weekend regardless of reports still want to hear some good news.


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

The night guys are getting a few.


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

Tried off Gold Coast area last Friday from 12’ out to 44’. Very few marks and the water was in really good shape. Pulled 2 - 25” fish before getting blown off the lake. Only was able to put in a couple hours, but was surprised by how few marks were in the area. It will be a different story a couple weeks from now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

monte39 said:


> Anyone catching in the Cleveland area. Im headed there next weekend regardless of reports still want to hear some good news.


guy with boat was fishing 100 yards north from the lights where you com out from edgewater,i think he use spot lock,and he was neting eyes all time.not sure how he fished but was casting.
that was 4-20-22


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

Pulled a 3 man Saturday morning in front of Gordon. 1 fish O. Husky jerks ruled the day once the sun came out

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Are the docks at edgewater in now? Thanks


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Bluewalleye said:


> Are the docks at edgewater in now? Thanks


Yes , and the bite is on fire!!!! I fished there the past 3 days, pretty easy pickings.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Ranger you day or night bite


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

set-the-drag said:


> Ranger you day or night bite


Daytime, usually setting lines around 9am


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice I


rangerpig250 said:


> Yes , and the bite is on fire!!!! I fished there the past 3 days, pretty easy pickings.


 nice! I'll be out there friday and Saturday.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

rangerpig250 said:


> Yes , and the bite is on fire!!!! I fished there the past 3 days, pretty easy pickings.


Thanks RP. That is great news. Do some of the fish that you're catching still have eggs in them? I may try going up shallow and jig some up and see how it goes.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Bluewalleye said:


> Thanks RP. That is great news. Do some of the fish that you're catching still have eggs in them? I may try going up shallow and jig some up and see how it goes.


I may have had one or two with eggs. In the past 3 days we’ve caught them from 29-43ft. Trolling Bandits at 1.6-2.0. Leads have changed day to day. Anywhere from 60-120. We’re marking fish in the top 10ft early than later 20-25 down. No real secrets on color, chromes when sunny, whites when cloudy.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks good info


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

rangerpig250 said:


> I may have had one or two with eggs. In the past 3 days we’ve caught them from 29-43ft. Trolling Bandits at 1.6-2.0. Leads have changed day to day. Anywhere from 60-120. We’re marking fish in the top 10ft early than later 20-25 down. No real secrets on color, chromes when sunny, whites when cloudy.


Thanks for the info and very detailed response. I am heading up in a couple of hours to try the shallows. The next 3 days look awesome for the lake.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Rangerpig250, you are the best!!!


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

I went up and tried the shallow water and caught a really nice 23" walleye in the 1st 5 minutes on a hair jig. And that was the highlight of the day. Didn't catch another fish the next 3 hours. So I gave up on trying to catch them the way I wanted to catch them and tried trolling. That wasn't any better for me. Went out to 47' of water and trolled back into 35' with the waves. Marked a bunch of fish, but no takers. Was wondering if that north wind shut them down today? Oh well the fish are there, only a matter of time for that shallow bite to turn on.


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

I went out of Gordon Park yesterday afternoon. Marked some fish just east of the harbor and set up. P10s 41/41 and Hammertime 95 back in 43 FOW with no takers for the first half hour. Turned around and trolled with the waves back towards the lighthouse ....
adjusted and moved the baits up and it was game on. Marks weren't great but fish were definitely up higher. Best was 21/21 and 55 back on the HT lures. 3 footers to start then the lake laid down and it was beautiful.


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

Went out yesterday lines in at 8:00. Started at 47fow trolled to 43fow. Had 9 on the box. Went back for to 47 and trolled back one more time ended with 13. Lost four at the net and a couple we didnt see. Could've had our limit.
Chrome bandit at 35 ft did the best cabelas mean eye on purple at 70 ft did well too. 1.5 to 2 mph.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I got 5 at Gold Coast yesterday from 8 to 1, lots of boats and lots of nets in the water. Got chased off at 1 by the waves, northeast 15 knots and a 16' boat don't mix. I was trolling 1.6 and all the fish I caught were on a 60-70' lead with bandits or hj12 every color I had out caught a fish but I got three on catacomb. I saw tons of fish caught in the low 30's but I caught all of mine but one close to 40'. I really appreciate the information shared here, saved me from a lot of driving. Water temperature was 47. Lost 4 or 5 fish reeling in.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Damn Steve i would have joined you! I played hookie went to my local body o water later in the day and it was honking! Cold to we thought about going in the evening when my buddy got off work but noaah saying 15-20ks east ne was a solid F no.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

swone said:


> I got 5 at Gold Coast yesterday from 8 to 1, lots of boats and lots of nets in the water. Got chased off at 1 by the waves, northeast 15 knots and a 16' boat don't mix. I was trolling 1.6 and all the fish I caught were on a 60-70' lead with bandits or hj12 every color I had out caught a fish but I got three on catacomb. I saw tons of fish caught in the low 30's but I caught all of mine but one close to 40'. I really appreciate the information shared here, saved me from a lot of driving. Water temperature was 47. Lost 4 or 5 fish reeling in.


Good work!!!


----------



## rmike425 (Apr 24, 2015)

I was out today, awful marks and a slow pick but I got my limit, up high bandits 20' back. 1.7mph


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

I started fishing up off the GC around 11 am. It was a great day at that time with a light wind out of the SE. I caught 4 great 23" to 26" walleye in the 1st hour. Then the wind switched to the NE and spot lock moved the boat and I lost my spot. Didn't get another walleye the rest of my time on the lake. The NE wind started cranking pretty good, so I headed back into Edgewater. If I could have had just another 30 minutes, I could have gotten my limit in that one spot. I was fishing on the break in 14' to 16' FOW. With some rocks on the edge. All 4 fish came on black hair jigs. Looking forward to hitting that area with better winds.


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

Great fishing yesterday off cleveland. We pulled 3 limits off Gold Coast yesterday AM. All great grade of fish. Fished anywhere from 12’ out to 39’ and caught fish. All on bandits up high. SOG between 1.6 - 1.8 mph. 
Go get ‘em boys! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Went out at 3:00 yesterday and braved the conditions. We were done by 5:00-5:30.
Two passes in 40’. Got tossed around like the USS Minnow! Haha. We were rewarded for our efforts though. Don’t think we ever got all six lines in the water. Bandits @ 80’ back.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

threeten said:


> View attachment 487624
> 
> Went out at 3:00 yesterday and braved the conditions. We were done by 5:00-5:30.
> Two passes in 40’. Got tossed around like the USS Minnow! Haha. We were rewarded for our efforts though. Don’t think we ever got all six lines in the water. Bandits @ 80’ back.


Good work !! I should be out there tomorrow


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Bluewalleye said:


> I started fishing up off the GC around 11 am. It was a great day at that time with a light wind out of the SE. I caught 4 great 23" to 26" walleye in the 1st hour. Then the wind switched to the NE and spot lock moved the boat and I lost my spot. Didn't get another walleye the rest of my time on the lake. The NE wind started cranking pretty good, so I headed back into Edgewater. If I could have had just another 30 minutes, I could have gotten my limit in that one spot. I was fishing on the break in 14' to 16' FOW. With some rocks on the edge. All 4 fish came on black hair jigs. Looking forward to hitting that area with better winds.


you can cast Top 20 where you were jiging,you will get them.Top 20 you can control dept with speed of your reel and where is your rod tip high or low or any place between.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Guy i work with text me he was out by 185th with his uncle shore casting last night and caught some. He said everyone was pulling fish


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

HappySnag said:


> you can cast Top 20 where you were jiging,you will get them.Top 20 you can control dept with speed of your reel and where is your rod tip high or low or any place between.


 I may have to try that. I just love catching them with hair jigs and jigs and soft plastics when there up in that shallow stuff. I have caught them on jerk baits in May. That is a lot of fun as well.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Got a limit yesterday. Trolled the Gold Coast for 4 hours with one fish, then kept going with the wind and as soon as I got past the river I got 5 fish in half an hour in 40'. 1.7 with a 20/20 p10 and bandits at 70' back. The water temperature was 47. It was pretty cool watching the schools of bait on the livescope, you can see each individual fish. I tried jigging for a while but couldn't get anything to bite but saw tons of fish come in and check out the jigs.


----------



## sala0288 (Oct 26, 2009)

swone said:


> Got a limit yesterday. Trolled the Gold Coast for 4 hours with one fish, then kept going with the wind and as soon as I got past the river I got 5 fish in half an hour in 40'. 1.7 with a 20/20 p10 and bandits at 70' back. The water temperature was 47. It was pretty cool watching the schools of bait on the livescope, you can see each individual fish. I tried jigging for a while but couldn't get anything to bite but saw tons of fish come in and check out the jigs.


Hey Swone, can you explain the 20/20? Trolling newbie here.


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

SALA, put your lure on your line. let 20 ' of line out and add a 2 ounce weight. then let 20' of line out and then attach your planner board. 

Cant. Ken


----------



## sala0288 (Oct 26, 2009)

kdn said:


> SALA, put your lure on your line. let 20 ' of line out and add a 2 ounce weight. then let 20' of line out and then attach your planner board.
> 
> Cant. Ken



Thanks KDN. How do you know how deep that will get your lure? Are there dive charts somewhere I'm missing? Or just experience.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Sala, for an estimate, add 1 foot of depth for every 1/4 oz of weight at 2mph to the depth the lure would normally achieve.

Rickerd


----------



## sala0288 (Oct 26, 2009)

rickerd said:


> Sala, for an estimate, add 1 foot of depth for every 1/4 oz of weight at 2mph to the depth the lure would normally achieve.
> 
> Rickerd


Thanks Rickerd. So a p10 at 20’ back will run 4ft deep on 10# line per the precision trolling app. So a 2oz weight would maybe get it down another 3-4 ft. Why not just let out more line (45ft ish) per the app?Would save you the Hastle of using a weight. Sorry to the OP for hijacking this thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

sala0288 said:


> Thanks Rickerd. So a p10 at 20’ back will run 4ft deep on 10# line per the precision trolling app. So a 2oz weight would maybe get it down another 3-4 ft. Why not just let out more line (45ft ish) per the app?Would save you the Hastle of using a weight. Sorry to the OP for hijacking this thread.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One reason for using a snap weight is to prevent line tangles. With only 40' of line out and if it is the closes line to the boat, your other board lines should go right over that board behind it with only 40' of line out. Does that make any sense? It made sense in my head lol.


----------



## sala0288 (Oct 26, 2009)

Bluewalleye said:


> One reason for using a snap weight is to prevent line tangles. With only 40' of line out and if it is the closes line to the boat, your other board lines should go right over that board behind it with only 40' of line out. Does that make any sense? It made sense in my head lol.


Ah I do get it. Line management, I’m sure I’ll see it even better my first time out this weekend. Appreciate all the replies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

sala0288 said:


> Thanks Rickerd. So a p10 at 20’ back will run 4ft deep on 10# line per the precision trolling app. So a 2oz weight would maybe get it down another 3-4 ft. Why not just let out more line (45ft ish) per the app?Would save you the Hastle of using a weight. Sorry to the OP for hijacking this thread.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

